# Vancouver classics Shelf



## djtbster (Nov 29, 2006)

hey guys was wondering, if u guys think these shelves would be siutable to hold aquariums thanks.

http://www.costco.ca/Browse/Product...0&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Nty=1&topnav=&s=1#


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Did you happen to know which size shelf you wanted to go with? I use something the same as these but they do not have rollers. I have had a 30 tall on one shelf with rocks, sand water etc etc and it held well.

It says the weight capacity changes depending on the size so I wasn't sure.


----------



## djtbster (Nov 29, 2006)

Most likely will be the 48 inch shelve unit thinking off keeping a pair of 33 long tanks says it shelf can hold 600 lbs per shelf evenly on the leveling feet


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

*note* each gallon of water is approx 10lbs. two 33 gallon tanks, water alone = 660lbs. I wouldn't trust the rubber stoppers that are used to hold the weight..maybe drilling and tapping each shelf and inserting screws would be a safer option...Just my opinion.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I'll put in my 2 cents worth.

My in-laws bought the largest one of these shelving units and suprisingly, they are built like a tank. Pretty impressed with it.

Your call if you want to put tanks on it of course!


----------



## djtbster (Nov 29, 2006)

kinda found my answer here, thought id share it aswell http://www.planetinverts.com/invertzrack.html, minor modding to fix some bowing issue but looks great


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yea that does look awesome!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

For my fish room I use Waylan commercial shelfs I picked up at Costco each shelf is supposed to hold up to 900 lbs I have anything from 10s to 40s on them If you like I can put up some pics.I beleive they were 149.00 each. I have 2. You can split them up or keep them as one unit.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

*Ok here you go.*

Had to clean up the fish room lol Costco has them on sale now in Barrie For 79.00. Only the shelfs are black why do they do that I would have loved black.  As you can see they are steel you can move the shelfs. I bought 2 units and split them into 4. Hope this helps Pat ps the tank with the flower pot is a 30 though I have had my 40 on top. You can look them up shelfs by Waylan.


----------



## djtbster (Nov 29, 2006)

gotta check out my local coscto then cost like 400 on there website



pat3612 said:


> For my fish room I use Waylan commercial shelfs I picked up at Costco each shelf is supposed to hold up to 900 lbs I have anything from 10s to 40s on them If you like I can put up some pics.I beleive they were 149.00 each. I have 2. You can split them up or keep them as one unit.


----------



## cyber_ecco (Nov 5, 2010)

The Whalen shelves are fine for aquariums. Very heavy duty. My friend has the 6' ones and has 2 135g on each shelf. The OP shelf is not strong enough. I have that same one from Costco and its not strong enough. Well I wouldn't anyway.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

cyber_ecco said:


> The Whalen shelves are fine for aquariums. Very heavy duty. My friend has the 6' ones and has 2 135g on each shelf. The OP shelf is not strong enough. I have that same one from Costco and its not strong enough. Well I wouldn't anyway.


I have a whalen shelving shelving unit from cosco and it's the 6ft one. I tried to use it for two 6ft tanks and the beams were bowing out. Tried using 3/4" ply wood and it helped but it was still bowing. I would not put large tanks on it either even though it claims to be able to handle the weight. I ended up giving it to my father to use in his garage. Lol


----------

